# Afraid of Frontline Plus...



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

So I wanted to see if anyone else experiences this...

My one female Maggie, when it is frontline time, she runs away from me and wants nothing to do with me putting this on her. If I get it on her, she is restless - on the couch, off the couch, wants outside, wants back inside...I almost think this bothers her. I wonder if it burns her skin? She is on the run as soon as she sees me with the applicator. 

I live in the country so I need something good for fleas and ticks. Does anyone else experience this with their dogs? My other dogs are fine when I put it on them - she is the only one who freaks out.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> So I wanted to see if anyone else experiences this...
> 
> My one female Maggie, when it is frontline time, she runs away from me and wants nothing to do with me putting this on her. If I get it on her, she is restless - on the couch, off the couch, wants outside, wants back inside...I almost think this bothers her. I wonder if it burns her skin? She is on the run as soon as she sees me with the applicator.
> 
> I live in the country so I need something good for fleas and ticks. Does anyone else experience this with their dogs? My other dogs are fine when I put it on them - she is the only one who freaks out.


When we used topical flea preventatives, all my dogs acted like that. I think it's the weird liquid feeling that they don't like.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

The way she flips out made me think it was hurting her. The boys are fine with it - I get them when they are sleeping on the couch. They wake up and its all over. As soon as she sees me get the box out, she is outta here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie did that both the first and second time I put it on her. She would run around the place frantically, tail down, ears back, trying to rub it off. A day after putting it on her the second time, I found that her back had like blisters and scabs on it. She has not had any flea treatments for over 6 years now. Luckily we don't seem to have many flea's, but even if we did, I'd try everything else before putting pesticides on her again.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i know a dog that would pace and pant after a frontline application so they had to switch brands and now they don't have problems. I'm not sure what they switched too though


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Can you not give her a pill alternative? I think there is one called Comfortis although I'm not sure if it's for ticks as well.


----------

